
A Floating GCC Optimization - gpolito
https://thepharo.dev/2020/04/08/a-floating-gcc-optimization/
======
gpolito
TL;DR: how to debug a GCC optimization (in this case because of an undefined
behaviour). A practical case in the Pharo language virtual machine.

